# Hangover after 2 beers



## trustyrusty (12/9/18)

Hi There

I tried James Squire mid-river 3.5%

it is not a bad beer but I feel like S*^^ T - like I have 10....

I probably had 4 in total but never feel a thing from my own...

Is it because it is new to me?


----------



## Thomas Wood (12/9/18)

I find the two biggest factors for me with a hangover is Sugar content and water intake (of course). I can mix an all manner of drinks, but it's mainly those two things.
If I have a G&T after a few beers (my fav) i'll opt for diet tonic water, and try and skol a glass of water every couple of beers now.


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (12/9/18)

That doesn't sound right, are you suffering from something else like a cold or nasal congestion that is making you feel like that?

If not maybe add a teaspoon of cement to each one and harden up a bit


----------



## Hangover68 (12/9/18)

Food intake prior to drinking ?


----------



## Schikitar (12/9/18)

I used to get this back in the day when I drank Boags Premium (when I didn't know about 'crafties'), I'd get an instant headache after a couple of those. Must be a preservative or something else used in the process..



Thomas Wood said:


> If I have a G&T after a few beers (my fav)


Off topic, but I'm in a Gin Club so can't resist - try having gin with mineral water and just a splash of regular tonic - way nicer and much better for you. Tonic is worse than lemonade in terms of sugar, the diet version is full of aspartame, lets not forget the quinine which might give you the sads! Mineral water allows a good gin to really shine and the dash of tonic just gives it that little bit of lift.. anyway, just a suggestion, I actually quite like gin neat as well!


----------



## Thomas Wood (12/9/18)

Schikitar said:


> Off topic, but I'm in a Gin Club so can't resist - try having gin with mineral water and just a splash of regular tonic - way nicer and much better for you. Tonic is worse than lemonade in terms of sugar, the diet version is full of aspartame, lets not forget the quinine which might give you the sads! Mineral water allows a good gin to really shine and the dash of tonic just gives it that little bit of lift.. anyway, just a suggestion, I actually quite like gin neat as well!


Will definitely have to give this a go! Thanks man


----------



## pnorkle (12/9/18)

Schikitar said:


> Off topic, but I'm in a Gin Club so can't resist - try having gin with mineral water and just a splash of regular tonic - way nicer and much better for you. Tonic is worse than lemonade in terms of sugar, the diet version is full of aspartame, lets not forget the quinine which might give you the sads! Mineral water allows a good gin to really shine and the dash of tonic just gives it that little bit of lift.. anyway, just a suggestion, I actually quite like gin neat as well!


It's also very drinkable with a little dry vermouth  Or so I'm told...


----------



## Schikitar (12/9/18)

pnorkle said:


> It's also very drinkable with a little dry vermouth  Or so I'm told...


Not had it with dry vermouth (sounds good!) but have had a handful of negroni's (dry gin, campari and sweet vermouth - yum!)..


----------



## pnorkle (12/9/18)

Schikitar said:


> Not had it with dry vermouth (sounds good!) but have had a handful of negroni's (dry gin, campari and sweet vermouth - yum!)..


Here you go: https://www.thespruceeats.com/classic-gin-martini-recipe-759739


----------



## Clevohead (13/9/18)

I can't drink commercial beer, it triggers a migraine with me any where between 3-6 beers in, learn't this the hard way, home brew i can drink all day and have no issue. 

I have tried different beers, ciders and pre-mixes, with the beers being the only trigger. All we can put it down to is some sort of additive that isn't found in home brews, but only really used in commercial beer.

This being the reason I got into home brews several years ago.


----------



## Vrtigo (13/9/18)

Clevohead said:


> I can't drink commercial beer, it triggers a migraine with me any where between 3-6 beers in, learn't this the hard way, home brew i can drink all day and have no issue.
> 
> I have tried different beers, ciders and pre-mixes, with the beers being the only trigger. All we can put it down to is some sort of additive that isn't found in home brews, but only really used in commercial beer.
> 
> This being the reason I got into home brews several years ago.


It could also have something to do with the way macro beers are brewed. In craft if you want a 4% beer you make a 4% beer. In comparison a lot of macros make a 20% beer then dilute with 5 volumes water to get to 4%. 

I think it is the fusel alcohols created by yeast under stress that causes my headaches as I get it with macros (even those without preservatives) but not with home brew or craft, regardless of water intake. I have also got it a few times with my home brew in the early days when fermenting quite hot due to no temp control


----------



## shacked (13/9/18)

Vrtigo said:


> It could also have something to do with the way macro beers are brewed. In craft if you want a 4% beer you make a 4% beer. In comparison a lot of macros make a 20% beer then dilute with 5 volumes water to get to 4%.
> 
> I think it is the fusel alcohols created by yeast under stress that causes my headaches as I get it with macros (even those without preservatives) but not with home brew or craft, regardless of water intake. I have also got it a few times with my home brew in the early days when fermenting quite hot due to no temp control



They generally brew a double strength beer at high temps, then cut 50/50 with RO water before packaging. The fusels are the key here - fermented at higher temps to turn tanks around faster; some also put it down to isohop or hop extract but I'm not too sure about that.

I've been through the MSB where all but 150 lashes is made. They operate like any other craft brewery, save for the tunnel pasteurizer and filter; neither of which should be causing headache issues.


----------



## Vrtigo (13/9/18)

shacked said:


> They generally brew a double strength beer at high temps, then cut 50/50 with RO water before packaging. The fusels are the key here - fermented at higher temps to turn tanks around faster; some also put it down to isohop or hop extract but I'm not too sure about that.
> 
> I've been through the MSB where all but 150 lashes is made. They operate like any other craft brewery, save for the tunnel pasteurizer and filter; neither of which should be causing headache issues.


Awesome, thanks for the info, any idea what temps they generally ferment at MSB?


----------



## shacked (13/9/18)

Vrtigo said:


> Awesome, thanks for the info, any idea what temps they generally ferment at MSB?



Their house strain is WLP002 so I'm assuming it's quite low, say 17C as I've never tasted any esters or yeast driven flavors.


----------



## trustyrusty (18/9/18)

Vrtigo said:


> It could also have something to do with the way macro beers are brewed. In craft if you want a 4% beer you make a 4% beer. In comparison a lot of macros make a 20% beer then dilute with 5 volumes water to get to 4%.



Wow is that what they do? No wonder they can rubbish sometimes, the water is then just padding, has been part of the process - matured.

Re - topic - I would not say I had a huge hangover - just felt like you know you had a had a few beers too many - only I did want I normally do - so I could only put it down to 2 new beers, maybe preservatives or different process for squires as this is 3.5%


----------



## Danscraftbeer (18/9/18)

I sometimes think its some additive in commercial beer. Years ago a six pack of Heineken leasurlely paced in one friday night gave me a shocker headache the next day. I've never touched it again. Like all kinds of commercial foods too. Artificial additives like preservatives and so called flavor balancing agents whatever over my head with 25 letter names I cant pronounce. Its like it gets me in the sinus's. Like an induced frown feeling. Reasons why its so important to me to make my own, food, beer etc.

Eg: Its never unusual that I may get slight stomach discomfort after eating a bought pizza, or other standard fast foods. I never get it from home prepared food with ingredients that I know or grew myself. No ingredients that I don't know or identify.
Take home made sausages over bought sausages. The ingredients of mine are extremely simple. Compared to reading the ingredients in bought sausages that have 20 ingredients of 20 letter names I cant pronounce and wouldn't have a clue what they are etc. Bought sausages can give me heartburn or reflux but home made sausages don't.


----------



## trustyrusty (19/9/18)

Yep re food stuffs... probably a lot sh**& in there...


----------

